# Its why you call`m "honey holes"....



## robert carter (Dec 17, 2013)

Grabbed the longbow and headed for the swamp this evening. I decided there would be no "exploring" today. It was getting late and I was headed straight for one of my public land honey holes. I hoped to kill a pig 5 minutes out of the truck but had a swamp about 3 miles deep to hunt.
  The last gun hunt of the year was last weekend so I figured I would have to go deep but hoped the rain this past weekend had slowed the Riflemen up some and kept them closer to the road.
  As usual I was very disappointed in my gun toting partners. Orange flags were strung in trees 10 feet apart from the parking spot to about a 100 yards in the woods. I pulled the leftover flagging down mumbling something about someone should be home knitting or something if they can`t find their way back to a road they can see from the tree.I dropped off in the swamp a good bit West of my usual starting spot and got a bearing on the Black Lake and headed to the back....

   I forgot to change batteries in my camera again so I did`nt get many scenery pics,sorry bout that. I changed them just now for my trip up to Ocmulgee WMA tomorrow Lord Willing.
  I passed through the swamp between the "Corner" and the "Hole" and stopped to take one pic...



  Rambled on through listening for pigs as I went. Leaves were deep and a feeding drove of hogs would be easy to locate if they were out and about.
  I slipped on through to one of my "parking" spots when I hunt from a boat and rested a bit. I f I don`t stop and sit a while I catch myself going way to fast through places that deserve attention. Snapped a pic here. My Good friend Dave from Wisconsin killed a St. Judes pig near here....


   I then went past the two mile oak...You can guess where that name came from and spotted a couple white flags bouncing off at a distance. Always a few deer back here.I made a big circle in a bad wind in order to follow the edge of a huge thicket back through at prime time...



   I crossed a small slew where my Buddy Chris killed a monster 8 pt last year and heard a drove of hogs feeding in a big oak flat. I eased on up and spotted a blue pig. He stood out in the crowd of solid black ones and one big Red sow.
    I quickly got to 40 yards fearing a swirling wind. Its impossible to be quiet in the leaves so I did the pig rooting shuffle with my feet till I got behind a huge Water Oak. I had a black boar about 100 lbs at 15 yards and was waiting for him to turn side ways when a smaller guilt I had not seen walked from behind a cypress and started shuffling leaves at 4 yards. A Bird in hand is always best...



 Purty good trail for a two blade head I`d say.And about 60 yards later, PORK!!!



  Don`t laugh at the hat its been lucky two days in a row..Thank You Lord,RC.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2013)

Great story and pictures, RC.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 17, 2013)

Good deal, but you still look cold. Fine looking lid you got there. Makes you appear a bit taller.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 17, 2013)

Hard work and dedication always pays off.   Congrats


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 17, 2013)

Good stuff right there! I had to laugh just a little bit, but hey, if it works it works.


----------



## PassingThrough (Dec 17, 2013)

Good lookin pork RC. Great shootin'. Just seein' the hat makes me cold...going to try my luck tomorrow.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 17, 2013)

Good ones RC. What ever it takes to keep you warm or hidden works for me. Mike


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweet. I had a big boar under 10 yds today but coming at me quick and I couldn't pull it off.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 17, 2013)

way to go man. As hot as you are right now, you oughta be able to lose that hat! I'm right there with you on the flagging tape.. I always snatch it down.


----------



## Clipper (Dec 17, 2013)

Loved the story and the pics.  Congratulations on a good hunt.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Dec 17, 2013)

Sorry, but it's hard not to laugh when someone says "Don't laugh". Congrats on the pig. You and the other hog slayers make me wish I lived further south.


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 17, 2013)

Way to get on em RC! Glad you got the batteries changed, lookin forward to some more good story's and photos


----------



## BBowman (Dec 18, 2013)

That hat is not to keep his noggin warm, it's were he keeps his honey buns for those long hikes. 
Congrats RC


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 18, 2013)

Good job buddy!  I recognize your "Honey Hole", but my lips are sealed.


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 18, 2013)

Great hunt Robert, thanks for taking us along.


----------



## Stump06 (Dec 18, 2013)

Awesome story RC! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 18, 2013)

Congrats and thanks for sharing. Enjoyed it.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 18, 2013)

Congratulations RC. Thanks for the pics and story.


----------



## pnome (Dec 18, 2013)

Congrats!  That one should smoke up nicely!


----------



## Dennis (Dec 18, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Congrats RC!  Always agood read.


----------



## baldfish (Dec 18, 2013)

Awesome RC


----------



## 100hunter (Dec 18, 2013)

RC you're a bad dude.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Dec 18, 2013)

Love the pig-scoot-boogie. Two step into the herd.


----------



## GrayG (Dec 19, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## gregg dudley (Dec 19, 2013)

Good job, my friend!


----------



## JBranch (Dec 19, 2013)

Great shot and story, RC.  I think you guys are as good at telling the tale as you are hunting. Congrats.

About the hat, though. Just couldn't help but notice you have a striking resemblance to Bear Claw Chris Lapp from the movie Jeremiah Johnson.


----------



## SOS (Dec 19, 2013)

Is it my imagination, or does RC's stories always have blood in there somewhere?  Congrats.  Early Christmas presents always the best.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 20, 2013)

Good read as always brother. Thanks for taking us along. Congrats!


----------



## broadhead (Dec 20, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 23, 2013)

If a riveting Ocmulgee WMA story pops up in the next day or two, I will get one of those "hats."


----------



## gurn (Dec 24, 2013)

RC you knows how ta stick em.


----------



## ALwoodsman (Dec 24, 2013)

Great story!


----------



## mudcreek (Dec 25, 2013)

could we maybe get a video of the pig rooting shuffle? Seriously


----------

